# TWO VERY INTERESTING ARTICALS IN TRAINS MAG.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a great artical in TRAINS MAGAZINE September Issue about distributed power .

They talke about helper engines in the middle of the consiste as compaired to the front and rear. 

There is a second artical about Engineer only trains. No conductor.

Instead of equiping all engines with the reciever systems they are putting the reciever equipment in a caboose. The cabose is linked to the engine. Thay way they can switch out the system as needed. 


PS Does this mean that now we can start making Cabeese battery cars?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 30 Jul 2010 10:14 PM 


....PS Does this mean that now we can start making Cabeese battery cars?

That was my thought when I read that article. 

The article about distributed power REALLY surprised me...regarding how it reduces rail wear...and dramatically improves train breaking...and improves fuel economy. I thought distributed power was just to keep trains from drawbar failures...but there's a WHOLE LOT more at work there. Great article...


----------

